# What is an effective soldering heat shield?



## AC0001

Hey all, I was wondering what some of the other plumbers out there have used for soldering heat shields. List what you have used. There has to be some good ones out there.

Drywall or sheet metal are good ones.

AC


----------



## Redwood

AC0001 said:


> sheet metal are good ones.


Yea... Sheet metal only gets red hot on one side... :blink::no:

I use this one, and it will only be hot on one side...:thumbup:

I also use Cool Gel...


----------



## Gargalaxy

Cool Gel here, actually inside cabinets the most.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I actually do use sheetmetal; but it's folded in half. I have also liked to use ceramic tile.


----------



## Redwood

The last guy I worked with that insisted on using sheet metal I kicked him off my job...:laughing:

I've got this "0" Tolerance thing about burnt stuff...


----------



## gear junkie

I like sheet metal also. I use a double layered cookie sheet. works really good. Also use wet towels. Last flow expo I picked up a special heat shield that comes with a clamp.....works super well.


----------



## KoleckeINC

If you solder properly it won't burn anything, but I'll use the black cloth sometimes. I use an old school bernzOMatic on low heat. With PROPANE


----------



## plumbdrum

I used to use an asbestos shingle. Ya ya I know what's coming


----------



## gear junkie

plumbdrum said:


> I used to use an asbestos shingle. Ya ya I know what's coming


Where can yuo get one at?


----------



## AC0001

A piece of slate flooring I found out works good too. Or old school chalk black board which is made of slate if you can find any of that these days.


----------



## justme

a presto-lite torch works real well when soldering in close quarter situations. You can still buy them their just not the go to torch anymore. The screaming banshee turbo torch is the cats meow now.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

I use a nail plate


----------



## dhal22

I use a Propress.

David


----------



## plumbdrum

gear junkie said:


> Where can yuo get one at?



I had a customer who's house had original shingles to which he had a box of extras, he let me have one.just don't break it. Lol


----------



## titaniumplumbr

Actually do yourself a favor call a glass blowing and manufacturing company and ask for a sample of their heat cloth it's the best sh$& ever they put grommets in the corners you can pin it up or wrap it around any pipe really great for tough to reach places


----------



## AC0001

about the heat cloth from glass blowing companies. Send a link to show what it looks like.


----------



## titaniumplumbr




----------



## paultheplumber1

My guys use their time books


----------



## titaniumplumbr

paultheplumber1 said:


> My guys use their time books


 well for that matter you can use the Florida contractors manual


----------



## AC0001

That cloth I swear is the exact same stuff Turbo Torch sells as a heat shield http://www.amazon.com/TurboTorch-PL-812-Torch-Shield-0386-0561/dp/B002PG4VXE
I wonder what it is actually made of. If you search for that Turbo Torch cloth its brings up the name Pyrosil but what is it really?


----------



## rjbphd

AC0001 said:


> That cloth I swear is the exact same stuff Turbo Torch sells as a heat shield http://www.amazon.com/TurboTorch-PL-812-Torch-Shield-0386-0561/dp/B002PG4VXE
> I wonder what it is actually made of. If you search for that Turbo Torch cloth its brings up the name Pyrosil but what is it really?


Same stuff they use underbelly of STS..


----------



## AC0001

what is a STS?


----------



## rjbphd

AC0001 said:


> what is a STS?


Space Transport Shuttle..


----------



## Redwood

rjbphd said:


> Space Transport Shuttle..


Who would have thought there could be a commercial spin off of a heat shield product from NASA?


----------



## titaniumplumbr

Yeah shield works great but it costs 30 million per square foot

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dclarke

The cloth looks like exhaust wrap used on mostly race vehicles header wrap.


----------



## rwh

titaniumplumbr said:


> View attachment 41209


Looks like a weld blanket


----------



## plbgbiz

rwh said:


> looks like a weld blanket



...


----------



## BC73RS

I use these flame guard blankets that can be bought from any supplier around here, and of course everything flammable is soaked with a spritzer bottle.
http://pace-asp.com/paceasp/images/products/pdf/flamegard.pdf


----------



## CTs2p2

Copper flashing works perfect.. And is very easy to bend and shape to fit where you want it. About a 8" x 8" is what I carry


----------



## titaniumplumbr

Nice thing about the cloth is it doesn't hold the heat afterwards. You can touch it without blistering

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## AC0001

Researched some good information on way we have been talking about. Welding blankets are made of fiberglass embedded fabric. They with stand high temperature but not direct flame. They will burn. So far the two best materials out there are silica fabric (which is what Turbo Torch makes there torch guard shield from and ceramic fiber blanket (he stuff that Flamegard makes theres out of). Ceramic fiber blanket works the best however it needs to be protected with something in order for it to be durable. If gets wet, it flakes apart after awhile. I am also going to test out ceramic fiber clothe and so how that holds up. And there is even a company in the states that will custom make a heat guard for you:

www.pyroshield.com

And I found another one that makes some stuff but you need a distributor to get it:

http://adlinsulflex.com/


----------



## Redwood

The test of a heat shield....

Lay it in the palm of your hand...
Direct the torch into the heat shield in the palm of your hand...
See if the palm of your hand stays cool for a length of time...

Let me know if you are still confident with your choice in heat shield...


----------



## wookie

RT-100 electric tongs when flame is an issue.


----------



## AC0001

Trust me ceramic fiber blanket, you will never feel a thing. You might with silica fabric


----------



## pianoplumber

I've tried different heat shields and heat blankets and I think a soaking wet bath towel is best. It 'll hold a lot of water. Water is the key (high specific heat). You can double it up or bunch it up into a corner, and towels are about the cheapest tool ( and the most used tool) in a plumber's van.


----------



## Redwood

The Oatey Flame Protector is made from Zoltek Pyron which is an oxidized polyacrylonitrile fiber....

Suitable for Mapp & Propane Torches...

Rated for 2500ºF (1371ºC)


----------



## nhmaster3015

We use the Oatey blanket stuff and it works but not forever, it tends to get crispy. What actually works real good is kaowool ceramic firebox liner blanket. Again for the rookies, its all about matching the size of the flame so that it wraps around the pipe and fitting so turbo torch users who only own s T3 tip tend to have problems. Get some smaller tips and learn to control the flame. A squirt bottle filled with water should be where you can get to it quickly and if possible, wet down the area before you apply flame. Cool gel works fine but makes a bit of a mess. I use it often for AC brazing around valves and controls.


----------



## pianoplumber

nhmaster3015 said:


> We use the Oatey blanket stuff and it works but not forever, it tends to get crispy. What actually works real good is kaowool ceramic firebox liner blanket. Again for the rookies, its all about matching the size of the flame so that it wraps around the pipe and fitting so turbo torch users who only own s T3 tip tend to have problems. Get some smaller tips and learn to control the flame. A squirt bottle filled with water should be where you can get to it quickly and if possible, wet down the area before you apply flame. Cool gel works fine but makes a bit of a mess. I use it often for AC brazing around valves and controls.


I agree, control your flame and use the right tip.
Cool gel is good for sight glasses, in-line filters, and other A/C stuff.
If you need to protect wood structural members, soak the area down with water and use a soaking wet bath towel.
Cover up the smoke detectors and have a spray bottle handy.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Redwood said:


> I use this one, and it will only be hot on one side...:thumbup:


That's what I use too - they burn up over time but HD sells them for $7.00


----------



## Boundry

I use ceramic wool, it's used on boilers and power burners


----------



## plumber75

A piece of sheet metal works very good for not burning combustibles and is cheap and it lasts a long time


----------

